# Smoked Striper Hunk of Steak Over Brown Rice Spaghetti!!!!



## leah elisheva (Aug 9, 2015)

Happy Sunday to all!

Today I smoked a huge striper steak that I had sawed from that 46-incher the other day, and stashed in my freezer but thawed to use today.

I rubbed the fish with avocado oil & smoked on low heat for 32 minutes on my little gas machine, with hickory chips.

I pulled the meat and used avocado oil, smoked Chardonnay sea salt, chopped raw garlic, fresh basil, fresh figs and brown rice spaghetti to do the rest. And freshly ground tri-colored pepper!

Amazing skin and meat and combo with the pasta!

Thanks for sharing in my lunch!












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 9, 2015






And my friend who caught that large fish, just caught this 29 incher today, which I scaled, gutted and cleaned and stashed into my fridge!

It will be stuffed with papaya chutney tomorrow, grilled, and then doused with 151 rum & lit on fire, to char the skin! 

And so, stay tuned!!! 

Cheers and warm wishes, Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 9, 2015


----------



## bear55 (Aug 9, 2015)

Looks great as usual.  Hope to see a play by play with the other one as well.

Richard


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 9, 2015)

Thank you tons Richard! And will do!! Cheers and happy Sunday!!! - Leah


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 9, 2015)

Fantastic plate!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






b


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 9, 2015)

Thank you greatly, Brian! Your fabulous fish post the other day got me inspired!!! Cheers and enjoy your family event too!!! - Leah


----------



## driedstick (Aug 10, 2015)

Looks awesome!!! How do you put all that away?? you have a hollow leg? 

Awesome post - nice fish and presentation. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks very much Driedstick!

I DO eat like a lumberjack (was born and raised in The People's Republic of Vermont) and so my portions are mighty large! But, I wouldn't have it any other way.

This was a treat! Will post yesterday's grilled/drunken fish photos in a little while.

Many thanks!!! Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 11, 2015)

Happy Tuesday to all!

I stuffed that smaller fish (29 incher) with a chutney I made - papaya, capers, green onions & cilantro - rubbed with avocado oil, grilled 30 minutes off of direct heat (old fashioned Cowboy charcoal was pretty hot near it though) then my friend doused it wth Bacardi 151 rum and lit it on fire (the flames didn't show like last week's post, as the rum results in a blue flame that only shows in the dark and I was outside when we were lighting it on fire) BUT, that lent a sweetness, crisped the skin, and created an even moisture throughout as did the chutney!

Today's leftovers, served with black rice, were superb as well! 

Thanks for sharing in my fish! Cheers!!! - Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 11, 2015


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 11, 2015)

Leah, Two outstanding looking meals, so two points ! Gotta watch out for that 151 ,its gotten me in a bind once or twice !


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you so much CrazyMoon!
Yes, the smell of it even, was similar to jet fuel!
But once lit, it truly lent something sweet to the fish.
Happy Tiesday to you! And thanks for your points and comments!! 
Cheers! -Leah


----------



## ak1 (Aug 11, 2015)

I was about to say that that's an awful waste of good rum. But, then I realized it was 151, so it's a good use of awful rum.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yeah, I've killed a few brain cells with that stuff.


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you AK1!

Agreed! I had learned from the other striper I posted and lit on fire recently, that one needs 100 proof alcohol to light food on fire. (I only learned this after failing to light the other fish with tequila, vodka, and everything dumped on it but to no avail).

Finally  we poured Ronsin on that other fish, to get the flaming money shot pic, and it burned off and we ate it! But, then the rum purchase made sense and it DID add a sweet smell once cooked and great crisped taste on this fish skin!

I guess that was my 101 course in pyromania thus! Or my 151 course! Smiles.

Happy Tuesday! Cheers! - Leah


----------

